# Fursuiter hits bag and gets lawsuited



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

http://kaleria.ka.funpic.org/Preview.PNG

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMpKY4JqPCc


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

Shit, that guy is scary.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

Draco_2k said:


> Shit, that guy is scary.


 Yeah he is, guy is going to make the muzzle shorter !


----------



## Rytes (Aug 13, 2008)

i'm lost here


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

Rytes said:


> i'm lost here


 thats me with the complete fursuit on without the eyes but the other guy said I was scary so I hope  he was just joking I was was with the lawsuit.


----------



## Rytes (Aug 13, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> thats me with the complete fursuit on without the eyes but the other guy said I was scary so I hope  he was just joking I was was with the lawsuit.



ah, nice suit, i thought you were doing coke or something (i'm waaay off lol)


----------



## Draco_2k (Aug 13, 2008)

KaiserVadin said:


> thats me with the complete fursuit on without the eyes but the other guy said I was scary so I hope  he was just joking I was was with the lawsuit.


Holy shit, you're scary.


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

Rytes said:


> ah, nice suit, i thought you were doing coke or something (i'm waaay off lol)


 Doing coke , i was typing on the keyboard !


----------



## Smurgen (Aug 13, 2008)

SCARY!


----------



## Hackfox (Aug 13, 2008)

*runs off and cries* aghhhh! MAKE IT GO AWAY! RAPE! 

lolz


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

Hackfox said:


> *runs off and cries* aghhhh! MAKE IT GO AWAY! RAPE!
> 
> lolz


 get back here I am going to hug you ! HA HA HA


----------



## Nargle (Aug 13, 2008)

Wait, what's going on?? o.o


----------



## KaiserVadin (Aug 13, 2008)

Nargle said:


> Wait, what's going on?? o.o


 i was joking, can't I laugh too ?


----------

